# Aaron Singerman hospitalized



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2010)

*Aaron Singerman hospitalized*
_by Anthony Robert_

For those of you who haven’t been keeping up, Aaron Singerman (host of Off Topic) recently made a return to the stage, competing in his first bodybuilding contest in several years. For his efforts, the 224 pound superheavy weight earned himself a second place trophy, and a trip to the emergency room.

Diuretics are the likely culprit here, as his symptoms began about 13 hours ago, rapidly progressing to the point where he checked himself into a hospital, and subsiding by early this morning when he declared himself to be slowly improving.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE:*  Aaron's potassium levels were at 2.0 and now just fell to 1.8.   Hypokalemia is no joke. Potassium should be 3.5+.   He was moved to the  ICU as a possible heart attack risk.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2010)

^Apparently he's improved since that update. 

Didn't Momo Benaziza die from dieuretics? 

Get well soon, Aaron Singerman.

He posted that we should all listen to Off Topic for the full details. lol Wow! Never stop pimping the show! Even from his hospital bed!


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dang, hope he gets well fast. From what he was saying on FB he couldnt even move his fingers or toes.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2010)

*Posted by John Romano  *



> Aaron, I love you like brother, but I  honestly have to tell you that was possibly one of the most reckless and  stupid things to do, especially considering your high profile in this  biz, your affiliation with us, and your business of "contest prep." You  took the fact that you were not in shape far too lightly to think that  you could counter your shortcoming and over-carbing with excessive  diuretics, without even knowing the potential damage you could do, or  the correct protocol to pull you back out if things went wrong - which  they did. Exacerbating matters, dumping copious amounts of alcohol down  your gullet afterwards was also insanely stupid.
> 
> I'm actually  shocked that you would take such a course of action so lightly. Not only  have you done serious damage to your prep business, but you made  yourself look like a clown. Not to mention, it was extremely cavelier of  you to make light of what serious bodybuilders do. It looks to me like  you made joke of this whole contest and took it WAY too far. You almost  "acted" yourself into a coffin. I still don't think you fully realize  how close you came to dying - especially considering that most doctors  have no idea how to counteract what you did to yourself. One of the  first orders of using drugs without medical supervision - especially for  off label uses - is to know ALL of the potential problems with its use  and how to counteract it. The huge alcohol consumption on top of your  high diuretic use was just intolerably STUPID.
> 
> I'm very glad we  are all not writing "RIP" after your thread right now. And, I honestly  hope you learned a valuable lesson here.


----------



## Shotski (Aug 15, 2010)

Fucking Lol @ being a trainwreck


----------

